
XYDO Feels Like It's Taking The Pageviews Out of Publishers' Mouths - Caldercho
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/xydo_feels_like_its_stealing_the_pageviews_out_of.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4dc1f632fb4964f0%2C0
======
cmrnwlls2
The first comment over on RWW makes a great point:

"I think XYDO feels different simply because, unlike most RSS readers, it's
not made to disappear into the reading experience. Instead, it adds highly
visible layers of functionality and interface on top of the reading experience
(that's its draw, after all). When a typical RSS reader opens a full feed, you
don't really notice, since the reader's just a vehicle for consumption. But
because XYDO doesn't fade in the same way, it feels a lot more like
linkjacking."

